

The New Technorati - superchink
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/14/the-new-technorati/

======
indranil
I haven't actually been to technorati.com in ages! Maybe I'm just out of the
blogging circle...

~~~
dshah
It's not just you. I think Technorati sort of lost their way a while ago.

